# Backuplösung



## exesus (27. Oktober 2016)

*Backuplösung*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hätte dann mal einige Fragen zum Thema Datensicherung/Backups/Virenschutz usw.
In einem anderen Thema bin bereits dazu gekommen, dass ich mir mal als vernüftige Virenscannersoftware Kaspersky holen werde: Kaspersky Internet Security 2017 3 Gerate - [Online Code]: Amazon.de: Software 

Allerdings ist das nicht meine einzige "Baustelle":
Ich habe zur Zeit folgende Situation:
Im PC ist folgendes: 250GB SSD für OS, Dokumente, Programme und Spiele, 1TB HDD für größere, selten genutzte Spiele, diverse andere Daten (aktuell verwendete Photos,...)
Dann habe ich noch folgende externe Festplatten: 2TB 3.5Zoll: Datengrab, dass dringend aufgeräumt gehört. 500GB 2.5" Festplatte für aktuelle Backups, weitere 500GB 2.5" Festplatte, die noch ungenutzt ist, aber schon älter.
Zur Zeit nutze ich für Backups das Programm "Personal Backup 5". Allerdings nur mit den Basisfunktionen, ich kenne mich nicht groß aus, und bin froh, dass er mir täglich bzw. wöchentlich entsprechende Verzeichnisse kopiert. 

Neben der Tatsache, dass ich alle Festplatten mal aufräumen muss, bin ich auf folgende Probleme/Ideen gestoßen:
- Wenn man sich entsprechende Malware einfangen würde, die z.b. alles verschlüsselt, dann würde es auch das Backup erwischen, da ich das (dumm, ich weiß) immer am USB Port hängen habe, da ich es "unpraktisch" finde, jeden Tag das ein und auszustecken. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten sowas zu sichern/automatisieren? Ansonsten habe ich schon überlegt, dass ich vielleicht die zweite, ungenutzt 500GB Festplatte als Langzeitsicherung nutze, die dann z.B. alle 2 Wochen Backups bekommt, so nach dem 3 Generationen Prinzip...
- Desweiteren bin ich auf Verschlüsselung gestoßen, insbesonders auf VeraCrypt... Mich würde mal interessieren, inwiefern das auch interessant sein könnte... Nutzt ihr das? Wenn ja, wieso? Geht es ums Prinzip, oder weil es für euch interessant ist (so geht es mir zur Zeit) oder weil ihr das schon braucht, als Diebstahlschutz...? Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, allerdings insbesondere für mein Androidhandy... Gibt es da gleichwertige Alternativen fürs Handy?
- Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem zentralen NAS/DAS, das ich bei mir stehen habe, das die Backups managed? Riesige Datenmengen habe ich jetzt nicht... ^^

Ich glaube aus meinem Post spricht viel Verwirrung, so fühle ich mich auch ein wenig. Ich würde gerne meine digitalen Daten noch sicherer machen, ich habe hier mal meine Situation beschrieben, mich würde es freuen, wenn vielleicht einige Leute hier ihre Gedanken dazu lassen und vielleicht von ihren eigenen Konzepten erzählen . 
Ich hoffe, dass passt hier so einigermaßen rein, ansonsten entschuldige ich mich schon einmal und freue mich über Diskussionen/Vorschläge !

Viele Grüße,
exesus


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: BackuplÃ¶sung*



exesus schrieb:


> Ich glaube aus meinem Post spricht viel Verwirrung


Und wie ...   



exesus schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit folgende Situation:
> Im PC ist folgendes: 250GB SSD für OS, Dokumente, Programme und Spiele, 1TB HDD für größere, selten genutzte Spiele, diverse andere Daten (aktuell verwendete Photos,...)
> Dann habe ich noch folgende externe Festplatten: 2TB 3.5Zoll: Datengrab, dass dringend aufgeräumt gehört. 500GB 2.5" Festplatte für aktuelle Backups, weitere 500GB 2.5" Festplatte, die noch ungenutzt ist, aber schon älter.
> Zur Zeit nutze ich für Backups das Programm "Personal Backup 5". Allerdings nur mit den Basisfunktionen, ich kenne mich nicht groß aus, und bin froh, dass er mir täglich bzw. wöchentlich entsprechende Verzeichnisse kopiert.





exesus schrieb:


> - Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem zentralen NAS/DAS, das ich bei mir  stehen habe, das die Backups managed? Riesige Datenmengen habe ich jetzt  nicht... ^^


Was ist jetzt das Setup?  Ein Computer mit einigen internen und externen Festplatten und ein NAS? 

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, hast du doch mehr als genug Platz um alles zu sichern, oder?



exesus schrieb:


> Neben der Tatsache, dass ich alle Festplatten mal aufräumen muss, bin ich auf folgende Probleme/Ideen gestoßen:
> - Wenn man sich entsprechende Malware einfangen würde, die z.b. alles verschlüsselt, dann würde es auch das Backup erwischen, da ich das (dumm, ich weiß) immer am USB Port hängen habe, da ich es "unpraktisch" finde, jeden Tag das ein und auszustecken. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten sowas zu sichern/automatisieren? Ansonsten habe ich schon überlegt, dass ich vielleicht die zweite, ungenutzt 500GB Festplatte als Langzeitsicherung nutze, die dann z.B. alle 2 Wochen Backups bekommt, so nach dem 3 Generationen Prinzip...


Jau, diese Kryptotrojaner sind wirklich übel,  gerade weil sie technisch so super faszinierend sind.  Das Konzept ist SO GUT, dass man vor technischer Begeisterung schon kaum noch böse sein kann  

Einfangen will man sich die Teile natürlich trotzdem nicht.

Backups nach dem drei-Generationen Prinzip sind eine sehr gute Idee.  Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch noch die 3-2-1-Regel:  Mindestens 3 redundante Kopien, auf mindestens zwei verschiedenen Speichertypen, und mindestens eins davon Offsite. 


exesus schrieb:


> - Desweiteren bin ich auf Verschlüsselung gestoßen, insbesonders auf VeraCrypt... Mich würde mal interessieren, inwiefern das auch interessant sein könnte... Nutzt ihr das? Wenn ja, wieso? Geht es ums Prinzip, oder weil es für euch interessant ist (so geht es mir zur Zeit) oder weil ihr das schon braucht, als Diebstahlschutz...? Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, allerdings insbesondere für mein Androidhandy... Gibt es da gleichwertige Alternativen fürs Handy?


Verschlüsselung ist ein spannendes Thema.  Mein privater Rechner ist tatsächlich offen, einfach weils eben einfacher ist.  Ich kann Festplatten einfach zwischen Geräten wechseln etc ...   gut ist das trotzdem nicht.

Der Firmenrechner ist verschlüsselt. Mehr kann ich dazu aber nicht sagen. 

Ah ja:  Du hast Android, da kannst du es gleich aufgeben   Sorry, aber da braucht man auch nicht mehr mit Sicherheit anfangen, die ist da sowieso nicht gegeben. 
Um fair zu sein, das ist wohl bei allen Systemen der Fall, obwohl man bei Windows bisher sehr wenig gehört hat ...  aber Bitlocker war schon auf den alten x86-only Windows-Systemen dafür bekannt Hintertüren zu haben.


exesus schrieb:


> Ich glaube aus meinem Post spricht viel Verwirrung, so fühle ich mich auch ein wenig. Ich würde gerne meine digitalen Daten noch sicherer machen, ich habe hier mal meine Situation beschrieben, mich würde es freuen, wenn vielleicht einige Leute hier ihre Gedanken dazu lassen und vielleicht von ihren eigenen Konzepten erzählen .


Mein Konzept ist relativ einfach, ich habe einen kleinen Dateiserver im Netzwerk, und jeden Morgen um 05:00 werden die wichtigen Daten einmal mit diesem synchronisiert, den Rest der Zeit ist er zwar aktiv, aber eigentlich überflüssig (Hab zwar mehrere Geräte, aber Dateiaustausch mit nur einem User ist etwas witzlos)

Der Dateiserver legt zudem Schattenkopien von allem an, falls mal irgendwas schief geht kann ich dort also die Dateiversionierung von Windows ausnutzen um einen vorherigen Speicherstand wiederherzustellen.


Allerdings schützt mich das auch nicht vor allem:
-Ich habe keine Offsite-Backups
-Ich bin generell GAR NICHT geschützt, wenn jemand wirklich physischen Zugang hätte (Einbrüche, Hausdurchsuchungen, ...)
-Kryptotrojaner auf beiden Systemen zugleich wären fatal, da beide immer eingeschaltet sind ...


----------



## fotoman (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: BackuplÃ¶sung*



exesus schrieb:


> - Wenn man sich entsprechende Malware einfangen würde, die z.b. alles verschlüsselt, dann würde es auch das Backup erwischen, da ich das (dumm, ich weiß) immer am USB Port hängen habe, da ich es "unpraktisch" finde, jeden Tag das ein und auszustecken. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten sowas zu sichern/automatisieren?


Komplett automatisieren wird schwierig. Man könnte aber zumindest ein ext. Gehäuse mit Schalter nutzen und die Platte nur dann anschalten, wenn das Backup erstellt werden soll. Das ganze dann mit zwei Platten, die man z.B. im Wochenwechsel nutzt.



exesus schrieb:


> - Desweiteren bin ich auf Verschlüsselung gestoßen, insbesonders auf VeraCrypt... Mich würde mal interessieren, inwiefern das auch interessant sein könnte... Nutzt ihr das? Wenn ja, wieso? Geht es ums Prinzip, oder weil es für euch interessant ist (so geht es mir zur Zeit) oder weil ihr das schon braucht, als Diebstahlschutz...?


Was heisst schon brauchen im privaten Bereich? Ich nutze TrueCrypt schon lange. Auf dem Laufwerk liegen die Daten, die weder irgendein Virus abgreifen soll noch sonst irgendwer ohne großen Aufwand sehen soll. Egal, ob das nun Passwörter (dafür könnte man auch Keypass o.Ä. nutzen) oder Dokumente mit privaten Daten sind, die für mich nicht (versehentlich oder durch Entwendung meines PCs/Laptops) in die Öffentlichkeit gehören).

Handy habe ich keins (bzw. kein privates), sowas brauche ich privat nicht und ob das dienstliche verschlüsselt ist, weiss ich noch nicht einmal. Nach dem Aufwand, den Apple in den USA mit den Behörden getrieben hat,  sollte dort die Sicherheit hauptsächlich am Pin oder dem Zugangsschutz liegen.



exesus schrieb:


> - Wie ist es eigentlich mit einem zentralen NAS/DAS, das ich bei mir stehen habe, das die Backups managed? Riesige Datenmengen habe ich jetzt nicht...


Ein NAS ist m.M. nach die einzige bezahlbare und vollständig automatisirbare Lösung, um sich effektiv gegen einen Verschlüsselungstrojaner zu schützen, wenn der eigene Verstand dafür nicht ausreicht:
- das Backup wird zeitgesteuert (oder sonstwie getriggert) vom NAS erstellt, Kein auf dem PC bekannter User hat auf die Backup-Platte schreibenden Zugriff, sondern nur der Backup-User auf dem NAS (der wiederum nur nur Leserechte auf dem PC benötigt).
- erstellt man dann noch z.B. täglich inkrementelle Backups und wöchentlich ein Vollbackup, geht das ganze auch recht schnell. Die Backups kann man beliebig lange aufheben.
- Zusätzlich gehört noch ein Image des Bootlaufwerkes dazu, um bei einem Schadensfall den Rechner schnell wieder neu aufsetzen zu können (inkl. allen Windows-Einstellungen und installierten Programmen/Lizenzen)
- und zum Schluss erstellt man dann von NAS regelmäßig ein Backup auf eine nur dafür angeschlossene USB-HDD

So lange man dem NAS traut und es keine Dienste im Internet zur Verfügung stellt, sollte das ganze einigermaßen sicher sein. Einbruch, Erdbeben oder Feuer lassen sich dann nur mittels ext. Lagerung der Backup-HDD oder mit Cloud-Diensten (mit eigener Verschlüsselung und mind. VDSL 100/40) aufwändig realisieren.

Da ich Einzeluser in meinem LAN bin und die letzten 25 Jahren  mein (anscheinend recht gesunder) Verstand zur Abwehr von Viren/Trojanern genügt hat, habe ich vieles der oben beschriebenen Dinge nicht realisiert.

Für echte, veränderliche Daten gibt es nur ein lokales Backup, welches die Daten auf eine zweite SSD bei Shutdown sichert. Diese Sicherung wird ab und zu aufs NAS kopiert und landet (ebenfalls irgendwann, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe und daran denke) auf einer ext. HDD (und bei entsprechender Reise auch auf einer zweiten, die ext. gelagert ist).

Die allermeisten meiner Daten werden exakt einmal ins Archiv (und damit zusätzlich auf zwei ext. Sicherungen) geschrieben und niemals wieder geändert (das sind überwiegend selber aufgenommene Bilder und Videos). Diese Sicherungen werden mind. einmal jährlich auf korrekte Lesbarkeit geprüft, aber bis zum drohenden Tot der HDD nie wieder geschrieben.

 Die oben erwähnten Systemimages werden bei Bedarf manuell erstellt (wieder viele dutzend GB, die ich nicht ständig sichern muss). Damit belben noch rund 10 GB an veränderlichen Nutzdaten übrig,  die wöchentlich im Vollbackup landen. Wobei das auch 7-8 GB an unveränderlichen Daten wären (Index-Bilder aus der Bilddatenbank und der lokale Master meiner Webseite). Hier siegt aber die Fahlheit beim Setup des Backups.

Der Aufwand, aus diesen Backups bei einem Totalausfall meines PCs wieder einen lauffähigen Rechner mit allen wichtigen Daten zusammen zu basteln, ist mir bewusst und wird von mir hingenommen. Genauso wie der Verlust von einigen (aktuellen) Daten bei so einem Totalausfall.

Und zum Abschluss: würde ich nicht alleine in meinem LAN oder gar auf meinm PC arbeiten, so sähe mein Sicherungskonzept grundlegend anders aus. Bei Angst vor Überspannung oder Stromausfall käme eine USV dazu, bei realer Angst vor Einbrüchen würde im umziehen oder die Wohnung anders sichern. Meine Daetnsicherung muss überwiegend einen HW-Defekt absichern und darf dabei meine Bereitschaft für manuelle Eingriffe oder zur Verlangsamung das Systems nicht überstrapazieren.


----------



## exesus (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*

Erstmal danke euch beiden für die ausführlichen Antworten, das hat mir auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen 
 @Stryke: Ist dir das mit der Verschlüsselung so umständlich? Ich meine, wenn man die Festplatten nur am Rechner nutzt, dann steckt man die an, PW eingeben und fertig oder?

@fotoman: Verstehe, du hast alles verschlüsselt oder? Auch die OS Platte? Kann man das auch machen, wenn die Platte schon beschrieben ist? Genau den Gedanken habe ich auch, wenn man mal einen USB Stick verliert oder was geklaut wird, dann guckt der "normale" Dieb doof... Bzw. Verschlüsselung kann man ja erstmal nicht knacken... (außer das PW steht auf der platte ) 
Hmmm, ich überlege, wie sinnvoll mir das NAS erscheint, oder ob ich nicht einfach etwas manuelle Arbeit auf mich nehme... Wie teuer wäre denn das NAS? Und wie greift das dann auf den Rechner zu? :O 


Allgemein noch: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man zumindest die microSD Karte im Androidhandy verschlüsseln kann? Ich meine, wenn das geklaut wird, dann guckt man doof und am Handy sind ja auch Daten vorhanden...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



exesus schrieb:


> Erstmal danke euch beiden für die ausführlichen Antworten, das hat mir auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen
> @Stryke: Ist dir das mit der Verschlüsselung so umständlich? Ich meine, wenn man die Festplatten nur am Rechner nutzt, dann steckt man die an, PW eingeben und fertig oder?


Nein, in der Nutzung ist VeraCrypt etc sehr simpel. Ich bin nur faul  


exesus schrieb:


> @fotoman: Verstehe, du hast alles verschlüsselt oder? Auch die OS Platte? Kann man das auch machen, wenn die Platte schon beschrieben ist? Genau den Gedanken habe ich auch, wenn man mal einen USB Stick verliert oder was geklaut wird, dann guckt der "normale" Dieb doof... Bzw. Verschlüsselung kann man ja erstmal nicht knacken... (außer das PW steht auf der platte )
> Hmmm, ich überlege, wie sinnvoll mir das NAS erscheint, oder ob ich nicht einfach etwas manuelle Arbeit auf mich nehme... Wie teuer wäre denn das NAS? Und wie greift das dann auf den Rechner zu? :O


-ja man kann auch die OS-Platte im Nachhinein verschlüsseln
-NAS halte ich persönlich für eine sehr sinnvolle Lösung. Die meisten Billig-Lösungen sind allerdings nicht so das wahre, die stellen meist kaum mehr als einen LAN-SATA-Adapter dar und sind langsam wie sonst was. 
Die etwas besseren Modelle kosten gleich mehr... 
Wenn du ein NAS oder einen kleinen Server selbst baust, bist du hingegen vollkommen frei damit zu tun was du willst, und teurer wirds meist auch nicht.  Dafür sehr schnell. Ich kann auf die Verzeichnisse vom NAS genauso schnell zugreifen wie auf die internen Platten.

Hardware - Kosten bei Selbstbau wären ~200€, die Frage ist eher, was für Software man dann nehmen will. 


exesus schrieb:


> Allgemein noch: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man zumindest die microSD Karte im Androidhandy verschlüsseln kann? Ich meine, wenn das geklaut wird, dann guckt man doof und am Handy sind ja auch Daten vorhanden...


Ich glaube nicht, dass Android verschlüsselte SD-Karten lesen kann ...

Sonst weiß ich nur wie es bei Windows geht, da kann man die internen Speicher verschlüsseln, aber nicht die SD-Karte. Leider. 




Ein kleines Beispiel für einen kleinen Server:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
klein, leise, schnell, frisst wenig Strom, mit SSD fürs OS   und ausgelegt für drei Festplatten.

Ich persönlich nutze Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Edition  als OS, aber das ist natürlich total mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen (funktioniert aber hervorragend!).  Ein altes Windows oder eine passende Linux Distribution tuns genauso.  
Im Grunde brauchst du nur Netzwerkfreigaben der Ordner, und musst dann den regelmäßigen Abgleich zwischen PC und Datenserver automatisieren, das ist aber nicht so schwierig.


----------



## exesus (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*

Hallo Stryke, 
danke für deine Antwort, ich gehe mal auf die Punkte ein .
Das mit VeraCrypt hört sich gut an, vielleicht werde ich es einfach mal installieren und mir anschauen .

Ist das verschlüsseln im Nachhinein sehr risikobehaftet? 
Die Frage die sich mir beim NAS stellt, ist, ob ich es wirklich benötige  
Nur für Backups direkt ein NAS aufbauen? Ein Server wäre auch interessant und für mich kein Problem aufzubauen, insbesondere mit Tutorials sollte das möglich sein. Allerdings dazu noch etwas: Ich kann dann ja nur auf die Festplatten zugreifen, wenn der Server läuft oder? Und könnte ich den Server auch theoretisch als NAS dann über USB an den PC anschließen (brauche teilweise diese Situation...)
Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen Server für unter 150 zu bauen? Vermutlich nicht oder? :/ Weil 220 ist schon happig und für "nur" Backups (wobei auf dem Server dann natürlich noch was anderes laufen könnte, andererseits habe ich noch ein Webspacepaket, wo eine Nextcloud mit 5GB (reichen) läuft...).
OS würde ich nach einem Linux schauen (Ubuntu?)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, man hört zwar viel, aber so Tipps sind immer super !


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



exesus schrieb:


> Hallo Stryke,
> danke für deine Antwort, ich gehe mal auf die Punkte ein .
> Das mit VeraCrypt hört sich gut an, vielleicht werde ich es einfach mal installieren und mir anschauen .
> 
> Ist das verschlüsseln im Nachhinein sehr risikobehaftet?


Ich würde vorher eine Sicherung machen. Falls die zu verschlüsselnde Festplatte fehlerhaft arbeitet, z.B. defekte Sektoren hat, kann es sein, dass die Verschlüsselung deine Daten unbenutzbar macht. Von daher das zu verschlüsselnde Medium mit dem Prüftool des jeweiligen Herstellen testen.



exesus schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir beim NAS stellt, ist, ob ich es wirklich benötige
> Nur für Backups direkt ein NAS aufbauen? Ein Server wäre auch interessant und für mich kein Problem aufzubauen, insbesondere mit Tutorials sollte das möglich sein. Allerdings dazu noch etwas: Ich kann dann ja nur auf die Festplatten zugreifen, wenn der Server läuft oder? Und könnte ich den Server auch theoretisch als NAS dann über USB an den PC anschließen (brauche teilweise diese Situation...)
> Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen Server für unter 150 zu bauen? Vermutlich nicht oder? :/ Weil 220 ist schon happig und für "nur" Backups (wobei auf dem Server dann natürlich noch was anderes laufen könnte, andererseits habe ich noch ein Webspacepaket, wo eine Nextcloud mit 5GB (reichen) läuft...).
> OS würde ich nach einem Linux schauen (Ubuntu?)
> ...


Server oder NAS nur als Backup halte ich für privaten Gebrauch aus zwei Gründen für ungeeignet. 1. Ein brauchbares NAS oder ein Server ist relativ teuer. 2. Die Sicherung auf ein Netzwerkziel allein wenig sicher. Blitzeinschlag oder der bereits genannte Verschlüsselungstrojaner, können ein NAS-Backup schnell unbrauchbar machen.

Generell wirst du um das Tauschen von Medien nicht drum herum kommen, wenn du es richtig machen möchtest.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Server oder NAS nur als Backup halte ich für privaten Gebrauch aus zwei Gründen für ungeeignet. 1. Ein brauchbares NAS oder ein Server ist relativ teuer. 2. Die Sicherung auf ein Netzwerkziel allein wenig sicher. Blitzeinschlag oder der bereits genannte Verschlüsselungstrojaner, können ein NAS-Backup schnell unbrauchbar machen.


1) Naja, 200€ ist zwar Geld,  aber wirklich teuer finde ich es nicht ...  
2) Beim Verschlüsselungstrojaner wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der gleich alle Geräte im Netzwerk infiziert oder nur eins? 
Übrigens ist im Falle eines Blitzeinschlags in deine Wohnung sowieso alles hinüber, egal wie es gelagert wird ...  da bleibt von der ganzen Wohnung/Haus nicht viel übrig.


----------



## fotoman (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



exesus schrieb:


> @fotoman: Verstehe, du hast alles verschlüsselt oder?


Nein, ich habe eine wenige GB große Kontainerdatei (je nach PC oder Laptop mal größer und mal kleiner), in der sich nur die für mich schützenswerten Daten befinden,

Wobei schon Forenpasswörter, die im Browser hinterlegt sind, nicht dazu gehören. Wenn die Betreiber meinen, noch nicht einmal https anzubieren (im Gegenteiol, hier wird man zwangsweise auf die unsicherer http-Seite umgeleitet, wohl nur wegen irgendwelchem Werbemist, Heise kann das besser), dann gibt es keine Chance für den Betreiber nachzuweisen, dass ich für den PW-Klau verantwortlich sein könnte.



exesus schrieb:


> Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen Server für  unter 150 zu bauen? Vermutlich nicht oder? :/ Weil 220 ist schon happig  und für "nur" Backups


Sicherheit und Faulheit kostet halt.  Du kannst auch fürs Backup jedesmal von der schreibgeschützten CD booten  und erst dann die ext. HDD anschalten. Damit wäre das Backup fast  vor jedem Trojaner sicher (falls der sich nicht im BIOS eingenistet hat).

Wie  Du für 150 Euro ein Gehäuse, Mainboard+CPU, Netzteil und Ram bekommen willst,  musst Du halt sehen. Für einen Atom-Server kann man sich auch ein NAS  kaufen (ein Synology DS216K kostet auch nur 165 Euro ohne Platten). Das ist im billigen Fall auch nichts anderes wie eine ARM- oder Intel-CPU  inkl. Mainbaord, Gehäuse und exakt darauf abgestimmtes Betriebssystem. Auch auf dem NAS kannst Du problemlos  Linux-Dienste/Scripte laufen lassen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde vorher eine Sicherung machen.


Ein Backup-Image wird doch wohl hoffentlich schon vorhanden sein.



exesus schrieb:


> Server  oder NAS nur als Backup halte ich für privaten Gebrauch aus zwei  Gründen für ungeeignet. 1. Ein brauchbares NAS oder ein Server ist  relativ teuer.


Stimmt, ext. HDDs sind günstiger,. alles andere muss man dann unter dem Komfortgewinn "verbuchen". Und falls man nicht nur exakt ein Gerät imHaushalt hat, wird man ein NAS wohl schnell auch für andere Dinge nutzen.



exesus schrieb:


> 2. Die Sicherung auf ein Netzwerkziel allein wenig  sicher. Blitzeinschlag oder der bereits genannte  Verschlüsselungstrojaner, können ein NAS-Backup schnell unbrauchbar  machen.


Dagegen kann man sich für ein paar Euro  hinreichend gut absichern und hätte auch gleich noch seinen PC abgesichert. Der Schutz des PC wäre mir viel wichtig wie der Schuttz des Backups. Die Originale der Sicherung liegen schließlich auf dem PC.

Und das Backup auf dem NAS gegen  Trojaner oder amoklaifende Familienmitglieder zu sichern ist nun auch keine Kunst. Wer das nicht versteht (der TO spricht zwischenzeitlich von Linux, wird also wohl über ein paar Shell-Kenntnisse verfügen, sonst würde ich keinen Server mit Linux aufsetzen), für den ist ein NAS wirklich schon  zuviel.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 2) Beim Verschlüsselungstrojaner wäre ich mir  nicht so sicher, ob der gleich alle Geräte im Netzwerk infiziert oder  nur eins?


Die neuesten versuchen sogar aus Netzwerkzugriffen die  User/Passwörter zu extrahieren. Da genügt es also nicht mehr, wenn der  User mit Schreibrechten auf dem NAS nur in der PC-basierte Backupsoftware hinterlegt ist anstatt eine Netzwerkfreigabe zu haben. Das Backup muss von NAS aus gesteuert werden.


----------



## exesus (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal danke für eure ganzen Antworten, das freut mich wirklich !



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde vorher eine Sicherung machen. Falls die zu verschlüsselnde Festplatte fehlerhaft arbeitet, z.B. defekte Sektoren hat, kann es sein, dass die Verschlüsselung deine Daten unbenutzbar macht. Von daher das zu verschlüsselnde Medium mit dem Prüftool des jeweiligen Herstellen testen.
> 
> Server oder NAS nur als Backup halte ich für privaten Gebrauch aus zwei Gründen für ungeeignet. 1. Ein brauchbares NAS oder ein Server ist relativ teuer. 2. Die Sicherung auf ein Netzwerkziel allein wenig sicher. Blitzeinschlag oder der bereits genannte Verschlüsselungstrojaner, können ein NAS-Backup schnell unbrauchbar machen.
> 
> Generell wirst du um das Tauschen von Medien nicht drum herum kommen, wenn du es richtig machen möchtest.



Verstehe, danke für den Input . Ob ich die Systemplatte verschlüsseln möchte, muss ich wirklich mal gucken... Wie entschlüsselt man die dann eigentlich? Muss VeraCrypt noch was besonderes einstellen? Muss ich mich mal noch genauer informieren .




Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1) Naja, 200€ ist zwar Geld,  aber wirklich teuer finde ich es nicht ...
> 2) Beim Verschlüsselungstrojaner wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der gleich alle Geräte im Netzwerk infiziert oder nur eins?
> Übrigens ist im Falle eines Blitzeinschlags in deine Wohnung sowieso alles hinüber, egal wie es gelagert wird ...  da bleibt von der ganzen Wohnung/Haus nicht viel übrig.



Stimmt natürlich, 200 Euro gehen eigentlich noch... Hab sogar noch ein paar Lüfter hier rumfliegen, müsste mal gucken, wie die so sind. Das Gehäuse bietet sogar Platz für 5 Festplatten, wenn ich das richtig sehe .



fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe eine wenige GB große Kontainerdatei (je nach PC oder Laptop mal größer und mal kleiner), in der sich nur die für mich schützenswerten Daten befinden,
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> Ah verstehe, hast du also von einer Platte eine Partion mit bspw. 5GB abgetrennt und die verschlüsselt?
> ...


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1) Naja, 200€ ist zwar Geld,  aber wirklich teuer finde ich es nicht ...
> 2) Beim Verschlüsselungstrojaner wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der gleich alle Geräte im Netzwerk infiziert oder nur eins?
> Übrigens ist im Falle eines Blitzeinschlags in deine Wohnung sowieso alles hinüber, egal wie es gelagert wird ...  da bleibt von der ganzen Wohnung/Haus nicht viel übrig.


Ein Blitz richtet nicht nur bei direktem Einschlag, sondern auch in der Umgebung Schaden an. Geräte, die am Stromnetz hängen, sind eher gefährdet als Medien, die z.B. im Tresor liegen.
Von einer längerfristigen Lagerung bzw. Archivierung von Daten auf Festplatten oder SSDs im abgeschalteten Zustand ist übrigens abzuraten.
Zur Ransomware: Da gibt es ja verschiedene Varianten, solche, die einfach beim ersten Laufwerksbuchstaben anfangen und dann stumpf alles nach Alphabet verschlüsseln, aber auch solche, die nur "interessante" Daten, wie Excel Tabellen oder Bilddateien, verschlüsseln. Oder es werden auch Daten verschlüsselt, auf die der User gerade zugegriffen hat (auch auf Netzlaufwerken). Von daher darf man eine offene Freigabe im Netzwerk nicht als sicher betrachten.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ein Blitz richtet nicht nur bei direktem Einschlag, sondern auch in der Umgebung Schaden an. Geräte, die am Stromnetz hängen, sind eher gefährdet als Medien, die z.B. im Tresor liegen.
> Von einer längerfristigen Lagerung bzw. Archivierung von Daten auf Festplatten oder SSDs im abgeschalteten Zustand ist übrigens abzuraten.



Ein Blitz hat SEHR viel Energie. Ich vermute mal, dass er die Magnetisierung einer Festplatte auch zerstört, wenn diese ohne Kabelverbindung irgendwo in der Nähe liegt.


----------



## fotoman (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



exesus schrieb:


> Backupimage vom Systemlaufwerk ist heute Abend erst mal wieder erstellt worden. Win 8.1 bietet da ja eine schöne Möglichkeit .


Ich hoffe, Du hast auch mal an einen Restore-Versuch gedacht. Zumindest das Booten vom Rettungsstick würde einmal testen (damit hatte ich auf meinem Win 8.1 Tablet damals Dank UEFI zunächst Probleme.



exesus schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was so auf deinem NAS so alles läuft, wenn das okay für dich ist.


Alles, was auf dem NAS liegt oder läuft, ist nur aus dem lokalen Netz erreichbar.

Gekauft wurde es, um meine damals 4 ext. USB-HDDs in ein Gehäuse zu vereinen, auf das ich vom PC und Laptop (und mittlerweile auch Windows-Tablet) aus zugriefen kann.

Die Freigaben für Windows sind alle ohne Schreibschutz eingerichtet (wie ich mein System, das einzig ich alleine nutze, vor Viren "schütze", kannst Du irgendwo anders in den letzten Wochen hier im Forum nachlesen), gibt es auch ein TrueCrypt Laufwerk, das per iSCSI vom PC aus eingehängt wird (also verschlüsselt und nicht automatisch gemountet). Dort liegen u.A. die historischen Daten der zuvor erwähnten Dokumente, die nicht unbedingt jemand sehen soll, der doch mal versehentlich auf mein Sysmte kommt (typisch Deutsch sind as auch alte Gehltszettel und Steuererklärungen, aber auch anderer Mist). Damit sind die lokalen TrueCrypt Container recht klein.

Zum Schluss läuft dort noch ein Apache/MySQL-Server, auf dem ich Änderungen an meiner Webseite teste bevor sie online gehen.

Würde ich die TV- und Filmausgabe nicht über meinen PC laufen lassen (Das Bild des 27" 16:9 Monitors ist bei aktuelleren Aufnahmen genauso groß wie der 70cm Rohren-TV, der hier immer noch als "Fernseher" verstaubt), dann würde auch ein Mediencenter auf das NAS zugreifen. Wobei Filme nur TV-Aufnahmen, herunter geladene YouTube-Vidoso und eigenen Videoaufnahmen sind.



exesus schrieb:


> Also für Stromschläge habe ich so eine geschützte Mehrfachsteckerdose... Ich hoffe, dass das so reicht .


Darüber liest man vieles, mal positiv mal negativ. Die einzigen Blitzschläge, die ich aus Erzählungen meiner Verwandten kenne, haben immer nur TV- und HiFi-Anlagen betroffen (PCs gabe es damals in den Haushalten keinen). Da sind niemals Leitungen verschmort oder es wurde die Hausverkabelung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Ich selber habe sowas in diversen Mietwohnungen noch nie erlebt. Stromschwankungen kommen schon eher mal vor, weshalb für mich eine USV viel sinnvoller wäre, die sowas abfängt und damit Schreibfehler auf dem NAS oder dem PC unterbinden könnte. Aber auch das ist mir zu teuer, da ich durch sowas noch nie wissentlich Daten verloren habe.



exesus schrieb:


> Linux kenn ich schon, Server hab ich kein problem mit, ich trau mich nur nicht, ihn ins Internet zu stellen, aber im internen Netz sollte es gehen.
> Mich würde zudem interessieren, wie du das Backup vom NAS starten kannst.


Das hängt halt ganz stark von der Backup-Software ab. U.U. liefert sogar der NAS-Hersteller etwas passendes mit.


Backup auf dem PC
Die Backup-Software auf dem PC (Robocopy, FreeeFileSync, Veeam Endpoint Backup FREE, Acrions usw.) erstellt zeitgesteuert oder beim Shutdown (ich mache sowas noch jeden Abend) ein lokales Backup
Auf dem NAS läuft zeitgesteuert ein Job, der nachsieht, ob im Backup-Verzeichnis neue Dateien liegen und kopiert nur diese neuen Dateien auf das NAS. Hier muss man eine Logik einbauen, dass auf dem NAS keine Dateien gelöscht werden, die bereits vorhanden waren aber nun einen neuen Zeitstempel/Größe haben (sollte der Virus die Dateien beim Verschlüsseln nicht umbenennen). 
Backup auf dem NAS - einfache Variante
Das NAS startet zeitgesteuert seinen inkrementellen Backup-Job (rsync/robocopy) und erstellt ein inkrementelles Backup (oder welche Variante man sich wünscht). 
Backup auf dem NAS -manuelle Methode
Man hat auf dem NAS einen Webserver laufen und kann  manuell darüber den Backup-Job starten, den das NAS durchführt. Der Autostart dieses Backups beim Shutdown des PCs geht aber nicht, weil man ohne einen passenden Service den PC nicht am Shutdown hindern kann. Aufrufvariante wie im Folgenden wäre auch denkbar 
Backup auf dem NAS - die Komfortlösung
Auf dem NAS gibt es neben dem Schreibgeschlützten Backup-Laufwerk eines mit Schreibrechten vom PC aus. In die RSYNC-Backuplösung integriert man ein Handshaking:
- PC schreibt eine Anforderung zum Backup und wartet auf eine Antwortdatei
- der Backup-Job findet die Anforderung, fürt das Backup wie zuvor durch und schreibt die "Fertig"-Meldung auf die 2. Freigabe
- der PC wartet auf die Freigabe, findet er sie, macht er z.B. ein shutdown -s -t 0
Alles in einem Shutdown-Batchscript, das man anstatt des Windows Shutdown im Startmenü nutzt.
Das Handshaking kann man natürlcih auch per Webserver erledigen. 
Falls in Variante 2+3 der PC herunter fährt, bevor das Backup fertig ist, ist zwar dieses Backup unvollständig, das NAS wird dies aber beim nächsten Backup "korrigieren".

All diese Varianten setzen natürlich voraus, dass man irgendwie auf die  Shell des NAS kommt. Zumindest bei Synology und QNap ist das aber kein  Problem, dort laufen angepasste Linux-Varianten.

Für meine Anforderungen genügt die vereinfachte Variante 1: Backup lokal bei jedem Shutdown auf eine Systemplatte, die keine zu sichernden Daten hathält und das gelegentliche Kopieren des Backups auf das NAS von Hand. So habe ich in der Sicherung noch monatliche Backups bis 2012.


----------



## exesus (1. November 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*

Hallo fotoman,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine umfangreiche Antwort, das hilft mir weiter !

Den Restoreversuch habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht getestet, sollte ich mal machen, da hast du Recht!

Zum Rest: Sehr interessant, insbesondere die Backupmöglichkeiten, ich denke, da muss ich mal durchspielen, was ich realisieren kann, auch vom Budget her . NAS hätte ich halt keinen Anwendungszweck, das einzige was möglich wäre, wäre eine komplette Änderung meines Speichers, also raus aus den ganzen Gehäusen und alles ins NAS mithilfe. Dafür habe ich allerdings schon fast zu wenig Daten... Ich arbeite viel mit Text, d.h. eigentlich würden 25 GB locker reichen . Was wäre denn preiswerteste NAS mit 2 Festplatten (1 Backup), die du mir empfehlen kannst? Bzw. Firmen kann man sich da grundsätzlich anschauen? 
Edit: hatte ich das richtig verstanden, dass du eins von Synology hast? Oder doch selbst gebaut?  


Zu den Viren: Ich habe die Themen, die du im letzten Monat beantwortet hast, mal angeschaut. Vom Titel her finde ich nichts und weiter als zum 2.10 komme ich dank des Forums nicht... Kannst du mir da vielleicht einen Tipp geben? Würde mich nämlich schon interessieren !


----------



## fotoman (1. November 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*



exesus schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich allerdings schon fast zu wenig Daten... Ich arbeite viel mit Text, d.h. eigentlich würden 25 GB locker reichen


Da genügen ja fast mehrere SDXC-Karten, von denen man Abends immer eine in den PC schiebt und darauf das Backup erstellen lässt. Wobei mein lokales Backup auch (komprimiert) nur 11 GB groß ist. Alles andere wäre bei einem Totalschaden entweder auf dem NAS, einer Offline-Sicherung des NAS oder weg (womit es per Definition keine wichtigen Daten waren).



exesus schrieb:


> Firmen kann man sich da grundsätzlich anschauen?
> Edit: hatte ich das richtig verstanden, dass du eins von Synology hast? Oder doch selbst gebaut?


Ich habe ein QNap TS-412. Das war damals die  günstigste Variante mit 4 Einschüben, die zumindest Leseperformance geboten hat (gekauft 05/2012, 80 MB/s lesend, 45 MB/s schreibend auf irgendewelchen 5400er Platten aus diversen USB2-Gehäusen). Ich würde nur nach Synology oder QNap schauen, aber nur weil ich da ohne große Nachforschung weiss, dass ich auch auf die Shell komme (was aber bei Asusstore und co auch der Fall sein mag) und weil ich dort bisher vno wenigen wirklich kritischen Problemen mit den Geräten gehört habe.

Mittlerweile würde ich mir ein NAS aus einem günstigen HP Proliant Server mit ECC-Speicher selber bauen. Der hätte dann nach dem Aufwand des Aussetzens hoffentlich ein paar Vorteile gegenüber der aktuellen Lösung:
- die Platten würden nicht automatisch beim Booten des PCs hochfahren, obwohl der PC nur prüft, ob das NAS verfügbar ist. Wie auch immer ich das dann Linux beibringen würde, das NAS muss ja wissen, dass es seine noch Platten hat ohne diese zu starten.
- ich könnte es gefahrlos aktualisieren. QNap oder auch Synology traue ich da nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht jede Version mitgeht. Deshalb ist mein NAS auch auf einem recht alten OS-Stand.
- zur Not könnte man von Hand bereits beschriebene Platten einhängen (bei QNap werden die Platten auch ohne RAID zwangsweise neu formatiert. Es mag halt NAS- und Linux-like einzig sein eigenes Dateisystem (müsste EXT4 sein)
- es müsste Wake On Lan beherrschen
- Schreib.- und Leseperformance auf den Niveau der genutzten Platten, also im Idealfall gut 100 MB/s (was aber modernere NAS im Preisbereich bei 200 Euro ohne RAID und Verschlüsselung auch schaffen)



exesus schrieb:


> Zu den Viren: .... Kannst du mir da vielleicht einen Tipp geben?


Tipps habe ich keine, daher auch die mehrmalige Erwähnung von der absoluten Eigennutzung meines gesamten Netzwerkes.


ich habe keinen Live-Virenscanner. Mein PC und meine CPU-Leistung gehört mir, da muss ich nicht jedes Bild, das ich von der Speicherkarte kopiere (am Sonntag erst wieder 60GB) scannen lassen. Auf den Tablets hat u.A. der Livescanner (MS Defender) dazu geführt, dass die Installation von Win 10 viele stunden länger wie nötig gedauert hat. Warum zum Teufel muss Windows sich selber scannen, wenn es sich gerade vom MS-Server geladen hat. Einen Prüfsumme hätte dort vollkommen genügt. Und selber kompileirte .NET Systemdateien muss es auch nicht scannan, wenn Windows seinem eigenen Compiler vertrauen würde. 
aus dem Netz herunter geladene Dateien werden manuell gescannt, wenn ich der Quelle nicht zu 100% vertraue. Bisher hat weder der MS Defender noch C't Desinfect mit seinen 4 Scannern irgendwas gefunden. 
neue Software wird in den meisten Fällen zunächst in einer VM getestet und danach entweder wieder gelöscht oder final installiert. Unterbindet die Software sowas (es gibt tatsächlich Shareware, die den test in einer VM verweigert), dann wird die SW halt nicht genutzt. Vermutlich auch daher läuft mein Windows seit 5 Jahren in der Erstinstallation ohne Probleme (von solchen,. die durch MS verursacht wurden und ein Restore das Diskimages erforderten, mal abgesehen), inkl. Update auf Win 10. 
da ich nicht spiele habe ich schon seit sehr langer Zeit kein Bedürfnis mehr, Patches, Mods u,Ä. aus misteriösen Quellen herunter zu laden und zu installieren.
Flash ist deaktiviert (bis auf wenige Seiten, denen ich vertraue und auf denen ich es im Firefox benötige) und ein Werbeblocker gehört für mich auch deshalb zum Standard. 
der Rest ist dann, wie hier mal jemand so schön geschrieben hatte, Brain.exe. Also lieber zweimal nachdenken, bevor ich unbekannte Mail-Anhänge öffne, Flash für eine Webseite aktiviere. Makros kann man in LibreOffice (wie auch in MS Office) deaktivieren, unbekannte Dokumente kann man mittels "Datei->öffnen" in der korrekten Anwendung öffnen anstatt mittels Doppelklick usw. 
Alle Vireninfektionen, die ich aus dem privaten Umfeld oder aus der Firma kenne, traten immer mit irgendeinem aktivem Live-Virenscanner auf. Der hat dort also niemals etwas gebracht, außer Geld zu kosten und Zeit zu verschlingen.

Genauso wurden alle Schäden durch Verschlüsselungstrojaner, über die ich in der Presse gelesen habe, immer von Usern verursacht. Da ist nie irgendwas automatisch (z.B. nur durch Leseen eines Textes) installiert worden. Das waren immer Mailanhänge, die irgendwer (ungeschult oder höchst leichtsinnig) angeklickt hat. Und wer sein Krankenhausnetz so abartig ungesichert betreibt wie ich mein Privatnetz (und wie es in den berichteten Fällen der Fall gewesen sein muss), der hat es schon fast nicht anders verdient (ist halt nur Schade für die Patienten). Wie kann es einem Mitarbeiter von seinem Mail-Rechner gelingen, die Datenbank mit wichtigen Patientendaten zu verschlüsseln oder gar medizinische Geräte zu schädigen?

Wie oben erwähnt müsste das ganze hier zwangsweise anders aussehen, wenn ich nicht zu 100% alleine in meinem gesamten Netzwerk unterwegs wäre. Da ich es aber bin, lasse ich mich nicht durch solche Software gängeln und lebe lieber mit etwas mehr Aufwand und Aufmerksamkeit bei meinen Mails, Programmen und Websitebesuchen. Das Restrisiko ist dann durch Backups für mich bisher hinreichend genug abgesichert.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Backuplösung*

Also um 25GB zu sichern, würde ich ein paar USB-Sticks nehmen ...  gut verschlüsseln und überall verteilen, im Haus, im Büro, ...


----------

